# Flourite?



## Terra Incognita (Jun 12, 2007)

Alright, and another while I'm at it... 

I have 4 bags of Flourite that I inherited for free, so I have plenty to spare. Has anyone used Flourite for emersed growing? Was it effective?


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Yes, I've used it for growing HC emersed. It's worked as well as any other substrate I've used (still have to fertilize occasionally).

Cheers.
Jim


----------

